# Sex Ratio in Dendrobatids



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

For those who frequently raise their froglets to adulthood, have you noticed a near 50/50 sex ratio in most species/morphs, or have you seen some consistently abnormal ratios?

Do certain species throw consistently skewed ratios in your experience? I know of H. azureiventris, but are there other species as well?

Also, if there is any published data on amphibian and specifically Dendrobatid sex ratio, both wild and captive, I'd be interested in seeing these as well! 

Thanks to anyone for your observations and input!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Subscribed. Curious to see replies.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't know about other people's experiences with other species, but I just got lucky when I purchased two 5 month old azureus froglets and ended up with a pair. I'm fairly certain not everybody was as lucky as I was. It's not always gonna turn out fifty-fifty, but on occasion it does.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I want to say the temperature during egg/tad stage can play a role in the sex of the frogs. I have read of azurieventris breeders trying to do that with their eggs and tads to get more females out.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Ameerega pepperi, if only the orangehead/rood, definitely are heavily skewed towards males


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Pacblu202 said:


> I want to say the temperature during egg/tad stage can play a role in the sex of the frogs. I have read of azurieventris breeders trying to do that with their eggs and tads to get more females out.


From what I've read, temperature sex determination does not exist in amphibians. Their sex is based on genetics, but temperature can affect the final sex of an individual.

Does anyone know of any published studies where sex ratio per clutch was looked at?


----------



## JakeNW (Sep 22, 2012)

Same discussion seen here seems to conclude that temperature probably doesn't play a major role.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/262-sex-ratios-dart-frog-off-spring.html


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Spaff said:


> From what I've read, temperature sex determination does not exist in amphibians. Their sex is based on genetics, but temperature can affect the final sex of an individual.


Correct. All amphibians that have been tested to date demonstrate genetic sex determination. There are some interesting cases of enviromental sex changing which in theory could alter sex ratios of offspring (as well as the adults). See http://vipersgarden.at/PDF_files/PDF-1355.pdf (free access for an excellant review of the topic). 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

winstonamc said:


> Ameerega pepperi, if only the orangehead/rood, definitely are heavily skewed towards males


Ive spoken with Elaine (Understory) at great length about that, and she has stated (and confirmed with Mark Pepper), that they have not noticed sexes being heavy in either direction and felt safe to say its pretty close to a 50/50 ratio. (This was in regards to the Orange morph)


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Gamble said:


> Ive spoken with Elaine (Understory) at great length about that, and she has stated (and confirmed with Mark Pepper), that they have not noticed sexes being heavy in either direction and felt safe to say its pretty close to a 50/50 ratio. (This was in regards to the Orange morph)


Well if that ain't welcome news, I don't know what is


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I've raised two groups of tincs from egg to adulthood. The first was an entire clutch of 9 alanis...it turned out to be a 4/5 split. The second was 5 that I kept from a clutch of azureus...they turned out to all be females. So... ???


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Right around 50/50 for azureus in my house.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses so far! Keep them coming. 

What about anyone working with anthonyi/tricolor or bassleri?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Spaff said:


> Thanks for all the responses so far! Keep them coming.
> 
> What about anyone working with anthonyi/tricolor or bassleri?


My anthonyi seem to be a 50/50 ratio also. 

I havent worked with bassleri, but my guess is that they would be the same as pepperi.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I've always heard that anthonyi were always skewed male heavy. This is just hearsay though.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I've always heard that anthonyi were always skewed male heavy. This is just hearsay though.


Seems to be true with the Santa Isabel morph


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

dtfleming said:


> Seems to be true with the Santa Isabel morph


This is the morph in which i was speaking of. Mine have always ended up being 50/50 or close to. Maybe ive just been lucky?


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

Last season I produced around; give or take 30 Santa Isabel. I don't focus on them much, kind of just let them go on their own and do their thing. I raised only one female out of the group. Any one want a noise group of boys (it is a nice looking race)?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Ian Hiler said:


> Last season I produced around; give or take 30 Santa Isabel. I don't focus on them much, kind of just let them go on their own and do their thing. I raised only one female out of the group. Any one want a noise group of boys (it is a nice looking race)?


Yea i agree. I thought Vittatus were bad... until i had SIs. Those guys NEVER shut up. Its literally nonstop all day long. Horny bastards.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Anybody notice this with any of the other anthonyi populations?


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

When I was breeding Salvias I was seeing a 6:1 ratio.


----------

